# Hunting morels in northeast Ohio



## harleyguy67 (May 2, 2019)

I’m new to hunting morels is this week peak time to look for them in northeast Ohio


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

If Dogwood trees are blooming in the area you are in they should be growing nicely. Lilac bloom also a good indicator. You won't be the first finder but have found very reliable.


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Good luck to all.


----------

